# Hp Touch Pad



## deborah (Nov 4, 2011)

Where do I find AMCE installer of the android app to put android app on hp touchpad?


----------



## lastexile1987 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm not too...sure what the atcual question is here but if you are asking where to find just the acme installer just go the the touchpad forum on rootzwiki under tablets and the first post of the alpha thread has all the downloads you need. The acme installer isn't something like an app for the tablet. Its for your PC to load android on there...but I could be wrong. Plz correct me if I am.


----------

